# Another Goodbye &#x1f622;



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Our ARABELLE Vom GARRINGER crossed over on August 30, 2018. We lost her daughter BRYNNA Vom GARRINGER on February 15, 2018. Our home is full of reminders but because they are not there it’s empty ?
This is the first time since 1974 that we have not had at least one GSD with us.
RIP ARA & BB??


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your losses! Both dogs in just a few months like that has got to be extremely difficult and painful...I can only imagine. 

RIP ARABELLE and BRYNNA!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

So very sad to hear of your losses. I hope you are able to take comfort in the memories are are surrounded by people who understand.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Arabelle and Brynna. May in time the memories comfort you. Run free Arabelle with your daughter Brynna!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ouch. That hurts. A house without a dog is a rough place to be. 



Sometimes, I feel that my dogs wait to die until they know the right "next dog" is available and waiting. They've been pretty good with their selections, too. I've come to regard this as my gift from them, my inheritance if you will. May the right dog move into your life when you are ready. 



In the meantime, it hurts. It will still hurt after the heir appears. 



I'm sorry that your great dogs didn't live their lives in their best possible home much longer than they did. May your fond memories bring you comfort.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm do sorry for your losses.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of Arabella and Bryyna it’s the memories and sharing their stories that help through all this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

